# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Nihilism and DILDs

## sramsay12

Hello, I'd like to suggest the usage of Nihilism as a DILD-aiding technique.
Nihilism is sort of the belief that nothing exists. Therefore, whatever you do has no consequence, and you are capable of anything because there are no rules to bind you.
I think that this would be similar in usage to ADA- you'd have to actively think about it during waking life. Act as if nothing around you is real.
Hopefully, you'll enter a dream knowing that it doesn't exist, and therefore more likely to notice things amiss as you don't have the restricting notion that it's all real and you can't change anything.

I personally don't DILD, I use DEILD with an alarm- I wake up three hours after falling asleep to DEILD and then wake up again one hour before wakening time like a CAN-WILD, but as I sleep later on some days this doesn't work very well. With practice I'll be getting two easy DEILDs, the first one can be chained as well (I have to get up eventually so I'll not chain the second one more than once).

Anyway, please give your thoughts on Nihilism, and if I have got the premise of it wrong, feel free to correct me  :smiley:

----------


## Astaroth

It's a good idea, but I think it does not work for everyone. I agree with nihilism, even before I knew about lucid dreams, but it has not helped me to have lucid dreams, and I have never thought about the 'realism' within a dream.

EDIT: Now I realize the date this message was written  :Clap:

----------


## sramsay12

> It's a good idea, but I think it does not work for everyone. I agree with nihilism, even before I knew about lucid dreams, but it has not helped me to have lucid dreams, and I have never thought about the 'realism' within a dream.
> 
> EDIT: Now I realize the date this message was written



Happens to the best of us... better a necroed thread with a reply than a dead one with none in my opinion  :smiley: 

I never really followed with nihilism, because it seems dangerously similar to a sociopathic frame of mind... if I truly believed nothing had consequence, I'd probably do some pretty awful things!

----------


## VagalTone

*@sramsay12*  If we are just interested on lucid dreaming and not so much on changing your beliefs ( in which case i don´t have any authority ) I suggest that we consider to engage on challenging naive realism. For instance, can you see that the color blue doesn´t exist, just the neural code for blue? Likewise, perhaps some animals may perceive colors, sounds, shapes that we don´t..This is a really interesting investigation, and it´s not a belief, but a deep exercise of skepticism. If we can cultivate the habit of investigating perception, we will change our mindset and a very deeply rooted one. We will accomplish Lucid Living and that may serve us well to Lucid Dreaming.

It´s very surprising how our minds have such a strong tendency to reify and cling to extremes, when in reality we are living in a deep intersubjective mind-matter matrix.

----------


## sramsay12

> It's a good idea, but I think it does not work for everyone. I agree with nihilism, even before I knew about lucid dreams, but it has not helped me to have lucid dreams, and I have never thought about the 'realism' within a dream.
> 
> EDIT: Now I realize the date this message was written







> *@sramsay12*  If we are just interested on lucid dreaming and not so much on changing your beliefs ( in which case i don´t have any authority ) I suggest that we consider to engage on challenging naive realism. For instance, can you see that the color blue doesn´t exist, just the neural code for blue? Likewise, perhaps some animals may perceive colors, sounds, shapes that we don´t..This is a really interesting investigation, and it´s not a belief, but a deep exercise of skepticism. If we can cultivate the habit of investigating perception, we will change our mindset and a very deeply rooted one. We will accomplish Lucid Living and that may serve us well to Lucid Dreaming.
> 
> It´s very surprising how our minds have such a strong tendency to reify and cling to extremes, when in reality we are living in a deep intersubjective mind-matter matrix.



I have actually found myself thinking like this before.. like how there's no proof that anyone sees the color red as the same, and there's no way to find out.. 

Anyway, WILD is my preferred method so I don't think I'll delve too far into this, but it is interesting nonetheless.

----------

